# (MN) Golden Retriever--Thunderstruck Like None Otter***MH WCX



## BOtterness (Jul 12, 2012)

Not Currently Available

(MN) Golden Retriever Stud-Thunderstruck Like None Otter *** MH WCX 

Otter (FC AFC OTCH FTCH AFTCH Can MOTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX WCX MH OBHF FDHF OS X Satchabrat MH MNH) loves the water! His water entries, with or without the bird, are spectacular (see avatar). He is a hard-driving athletic male that has what it takes to do well competitively. He is also very social and a great hunting companion, retrieving hundreds of birds each fall. He is currently competing in All-Age Stakes after completing his MH title this summer. Otter is one of those dogs that is just a joy to own: biddable, full of desire, birdy, stylish, social, hard-driving, etc. Please see his webpage for pedigree, photos, past litter photos, and additional information. http://www.thunderstruckretrievers.com/otter.htm

Otter is a 62 lb. dark gold Golden (Otter is the dog in my avatar!)

Notables:
2014 JAM in 89 dog Open All-Age
2013 GRCA National Specialty Open Final Series
2013 GRCA National Specialty Amateur competed through water series.
2013 GRCA National Specialty Qualifying—2[SUP]nd[/SUP] place making him QAA
Master Hunter—We went 5/5 this summer to finish his title
Multiple finishes with Placements and JAMS in All Breed Qualifying and Derby stakes.
WCX 2011

Health Information:

 Hip clearance:OFA GR-105803G24M-VPI Eye clearance:OFA GR-EYE5493/50M-VPI Heart clearance:OFA GR-CA22527/28M/C-VPI Elbow clearance:OFA GR-EL26634M24-VPI Thyroid clearance:OFA GR-TH2249/24M-VPI prcd-PRA status:Clear (Optigen) PRA1 status:Clear (Optigen) Ichthyosis status:Carrier (Optigen)
 Contact Benita Otterness at Thunderstruck Retrievers 
Call 320) 766-9624 or email [email protected]
Website: www.thunderstruckretrievers.com


----------

